# Leveling Pads/feet



## AxeMaker (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi,

When I was moving my mill into the garage we had to slide it a bit get it into place.  That left some black streaks from the rubber pads/feet on the bottom.

Do all BP's have rubber pads/feet?  Are they adjustable?

Just to head off the obvious replies 
I know I could probably answer my question by getting down in my knees and cleaning out the holes and looking... but as some of you know my back will not let me do that so I thought I would try to get some info ahead that.

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving !


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

No, as a general rule most milling machines do not have rubber feet, yours is the exception. If they can be adjusted or not will depend on how they are mounted.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 26, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> No, as a general rule most milling machines do not have rubber feet, yours is the exception. If they can be adjusted or not will depend on how they are mounted.



Thanks Terry.  I will break out the degreaser and start cleaning one of the holes.  Maybe I will get lucky and it will just take an allen wrench to adjust.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 28, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> No, as a general rule most milling machines do not have rubber feet, yours is the exception. If they can be adjusted or not will depend on how they are mounted.



I cleaned out holes and found nothing but a hole.  So  I guess they are mounted some other way.  I would think there would have to be some kind of access to adjust them but I don't see one.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 28, 2016)

Here is a thread on how I handled the problem.

Bridgeport Feet


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you Randy !


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 28, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Here is a thread on how I handled the problem.
> 
> Bridgeport Feet



I replied to that thread with some info on the pads I used on my smaller mill a while back.  The pads are reasonably priced too.

You did a really nice job on the bolts using those acorn nuts.  I would have never thought to do that.
Like I stated above... these are really nice pads and I Cut n Pasted the 3/4-10 threaded pads that are sold here at McMaster-Carr


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 28, 2016)

I made my own from standard carriage bolts. 




I glued a rubber washer to a regular washer. The rounded head of the bolt pivots nicely and stays centered during adjustment. It was easily half the price of regular commercial feet.


----------

